# White balls on fish with small worm inside



## sandydee86 (Nov 24, 2018)

Recently got feeder fish from stores that have white ball shaped masses protruding from the body and fins. Some have a bit of black in them. Movement observed in these balls, upon further investigation a small 2-3 mm, clear to whitish, flat worm was present. Front and back ends appear tapered but when crawling they do create the triangular shape near the head for a moment. Planaria? Something else?


----------

